# Jeff Koons’ BMW Art Car celebrates North American premiere.



## ddk632 (Aug 19, 2006)

This is exciting, I will be attending both events, the Jeff Koons M3 GT2 and the i8 intro at the SLS hotel, can't wait for next week!


----------

